# I'm so bummed out. Cabela's grinder doesn't work.



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2011)

My KA meat grinder developed some cracks in the housing so I thought I would get a better grinder. Cabela's had their Pro series model on sale for $199 instead of $299. I ordered it. It came yesterday & when I plugged it in it didn't work. I plugged it in another outlet and same thing. Pushed the reset button on the bottom, nothing. It's like it's not plugged in. I called Cabela's and they said send it back and they would replace it. They would cover shipping both ways. I asked them if they plugged it in before they shipped it out & the girl on the phone said no, they aren't allowed to do that. Go figure. Anyhow it's an awesome looking grinder, I want it more than ever now that I have seen it.


----------



## jefflisa828 (May 13, 2011)

man that sucks sorry to hear that well you know what they say absence makes the heart grow fonder lol


----------



## venture (May 13, 2011)

At least they handled the replacement fairly.  Still a big disappointment.  Let us know how you like the new one!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2011)

Oh No !

Now you gotta wait awhile!

I have found Cabela's to be one of the best for taking things back, even if you had them for awhile.

I guess it will get fixed & end up in the old "Bargain Cave".

Bears Love Bargain Caves !!!!!

Bear


----------



## chef willie (May 13, 2011)

Al, sounds like you have luck like me with things like that. There could be 50 items on the shelf and I always seem to pick the one that doesn't work when I get it home and set up. Frustrating as hell...and time consuming when you could be cranking out some sausage.


----------



## boykjo (May 13, 2011)

Al... Now your like an alcoholic who's in need of a drink .... Hate to hear that. For me Cabelas has always stood by their products they sell as bear said at no cost to you only inconveinece.

It will give you time to think about giving it a name when it gets there.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2011)

boykjo said:


> Al... Now your like an alcoholic who's in need of a drink .... Hate to hear that. For me Cabelas has always stood by their products they sell as bear said at no cost to you only inconveinece.
> 
> It will give you time to think about giving it a name when it gets there.....
> 
> ...


He could call it "Old Number 2", and hope he never gets to "Old Number 7" like Mad Jack's seventh mule!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fpnmf (May 13, 2011)

I hate it when this happens...

Stick with it...

 Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> He could call it "Old Number 2", and hope he never gets to "Old Number 7" like Mad Jack's seventh mule!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like that "Old #2"


----------



## michael ark (May 13, 2011)

Hopefully you can add good to old #2.Just cause it's old don't mean it's not good or even great.Quality use to be common.Some of you guys may remember.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It said made u.s.a.


----------

